# Can't decide whether you want whiskey or beer w/ ur cigar?



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Founders Backwoods Bastard Bourbon Barrel Aged Ale*

Can't decide whether you want whiskey or beer w/ ur cigar? Get your hands on some of this if available. I picked some up the other day, 10.2% alcohol w/ Nice whiskey/caramel/ale flavor to it. This beer beats out most of the stouts I used to drink w/ cigars! http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/35036 The ones out now must have different labels because mine has a bearded dude carrying an Ax ha.


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Founders Backwoods Bastard Bourbon Barrel Aged Ale*

:r
Hmm.... I think drinking a beer with a name like that might colour my perception of how the cigar tastes!

Sounds good, but I doubt they sell it up here.


----------



## mhanahan (Nov 11, 2008)

breakfast stout from founders is also quite good..although I'm not too sure I would recommend drinking it with a cigar.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Many traditional Scotch Ales are brewed using a small amount of peat-smoked malt; the same type of malt used in scotch whiskey. It will definitely impart a subtle musky/earthy smoke flavor to the ale which I think pairs well with a cigar. 

Some other good ones to try are: MacEwans, Old Chub, Alesmith Wee Heavy, Sam Adams Scotch Ale and Moylan's Kilt Lifter come to mind. :tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's another option. My fave:
http://www.innisandgunn.com/index.htm


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

GWN said:


> Here's another option. My fave:
> http://www.innisandgunn.com/index.htm


Oooh.... thank you sir, I think I will have to get one today! :tu


----------

